# Is this safe?



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

And does it work? Two different methods. Both seem like a lot of work and both indicate they may not accomplish the stated goal.


https://techgage.com/article/moving_your_non-movable_android_apps_to_an_sd_card/


How to move almost all Android apps to SD card (no root required)

ZTE Paragon only has 1Gb system. Running 4.4 so the move option is not native. Considering a different device on 6.0 which is said to be more flexible in that area. But if I can do it another way ....


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

The concept has been around since smart phones. The merit of each, not having been a user, I can't comment on.


----------

